# The Song of Roland



## Zerath (Dec 15, 2006)

I've started reading "The Song of Roland". Its very well writen, I mean amazingly so. The way everything flows its just stuning. Has anyone else read it?


----------



## Banzai (Mar 21, 2007)

Never heard of it. Who is it by?


----------

